
What's 700M Times Faster Than a Missile and Infinitely More Deadly? - earlyadapter
http://www.fool.com/investing/general/2015/10/04/whats-700-million-times-faster-than-missile-deadly.aspx
======
Someone
Arithmetic is hard, it seems. That laser isn't even 700 million times faster
than a pedestrian, and they should know that, writing: _" 186,000 miles per
second? That's 669,600,000 miles per hour. "_

~~~
dalke
Compared to "infinitely more deadly", that miscalculation is a drop in the
bucket.

